# Dealer freebies



## MHOP80 (Jun 8, 2016)

Hi guys apologies if this question has been asked before in the past but I am picking up my TT within the next few days and I wondered if it is normal for the dealer to throw in freebies such as a full tank of petrol or other little extras. It is a factory order, I didn't haggle over price and in all respects I've been a model customer. I'm hoping I'll get a few little extras!


----------



## Xiano (Mar 18, 2016)

Why didn't you haggle over the price?! Surely that's rule number 1 when buying a car?! The dealer won't give you extra points for being a model customer, that just means more money and less hassle for him.


----------



## Bluntiger (May 10, 2016)

MHOP80 said:


> Hi guys apologies if this question has been asked before in the past but I am picking up my TT within the next few days and I wondered if it is normal for the dealer to throw in freebies such as a full tank of petrol or other little extras. It is a factory order, I didn't haggle over price and in all respects I've been a model customer. I'm hoping I'll get a few little extras!


I'm staggered! Did you really pay full uk list price? 6-8% is the least you should be getting as a discount, and that's £2500-3000 minimum, so you're entitled to every freebie they have! Good luck.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Probably get nothing. They'll see you as a customer who's easily pleased and there's no need for them to even try. 
Usually get a sweetener just before they mention that you might get a call from Audi CS asking about your experience.


----------



## MHOP80 (Jun 8, 2016)

Bluntiger said:


> MHOP80 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys apologies if this question has been asked before in the past but I am picking up my TT within the next few days and I wondered if it is normal for the dealer to throw in freebies such as a full tank of petrol or other little extras. It is a factory order, I didn't haggle over price and in all respects I've been a model customer. I'm hoping I'll get a few little extras!
> ...


I got a £4k deposit contribution as I took the car on finance.


----------



## wesTTie (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi,
Would personally recommend Northampton Audi. Great deal, a bottle of champagne and also negotiated tank of fuel. Have also had Audi umbrella, family photo shoot etc in the past from the Vindis group.
WesTTie


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

Picked my car up this week. 3/4 of a tank of petrol, iPhone cable, 2 key rings and 14 miles on the clock, so nothing exciting.

I apparently got an application of paint protection for free as they accidently applied it to the wrong car. Either that or they just stuck a sticker in the window.


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

R_TTS said:


> 3/4 of a tank of petrol, iPhone cable, 2 key rings and 14 miles on the clock, so nothing exciting.


Ditto that!


----------



## Levski65 (Jul 18, 2014)

Got some free rubber mats, boot liner and phone cable.
Don't want the mats so if anyone wants them there free to a good home.
Got 5k deposit contribution and free comfort pack(based on any other dealer I went to)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Basically if you've not pre-agreed the "freebie" you're outta luck.
So, a bit of fuel, keyring and some flowers depending on the dealer is what you're looking at.


----------



## dizlet (May 30, 2016)

On my last car I got an iPhone cable and a couple of Audi SnapBack's.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

Levski65 said:


> Don't want the mats so if anyone wants them there free to a good home.


That's very generous of you but I don't know whereabouts you are?
why don't you ebay them?


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

No such thing as freebies anyway.

Even 'free' flowers or cheap fizzy is costed into the deal.

The only way they dress up freebies is they say free mats worth £60 or whatever, but that's retail so cost to then £35. So better to give you the 'free' mats than another £60 discount.

They are a business, there to make money for the owner / shareholders. If you didn't agree it in the deal unlikely you'll get it...

Basic economics...


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

Shug750S said:


> If you didn't agree it in the deal unlikely you'll get it...
> 
> Basic economics...


I really stuffed them with my two key rings then :wink:


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

MHOP80 said:


> Hi guys apologies if this question has been asked before in the past but I am picking up my TT within the next few days and I wondered if it is normal for the dealer to throw in freebies such as a full tank of petrol or other little extras. It is a factory order, I didn't haggle over price and in all respects I've been a model customer. I'm hoping I'll get a few little extras!


OMG  I canNOT believe you paid the list price. I got £9000 off the price of my TT after a battle! the minimum you should get off would be £4500! are you nuts! the dealer does not care if you are a "model customer"! Audi can discount up to 12%! if you know which dealers to target you can get up to 13% off. You are mad paying the full list price as think how much you could of added spec wise if you had done a bit of haggling! Please next time come to West London Audi!!! :lol:

Also free mats and a full tank of fuel are nothing to a dealer! trust me! Even diamond bright and alloy insurance cost dealers next to nothing. Diamond bright cost per car is about £17.50 and is actually done in about 90mins! The dealer doesn't even pay for the cost of the kits they give you!

The best free thing to ask for is servicing! free servicing is a high cost item to both you and the dealer and is the item we should all be asking for to get free!


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

stumardy said:


> MHOP80 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys apologies if this question has been asked before in the past but I am picking up my TT within the next few days and I wondered if it is normal for the dealer to throw in freebies such as a full tank of petrol or other little extras. It is a factory order, I didn't haggle over price and in all respects I've been a model customer. I'm hoping I'll get a few little extras!
> ...


Let's not beat the guy up. He did also say he got the 4k deposit contribution so he's not "paid list price" just hasn't pushed for additional discount. 
He's about to take delivery of a special piece of kit and it's not fair to make him feel less excited about that.

As for freebies - I got a goodie box (wine, chocolates, travel sweets etc), iphone cable, full tank of petrol and an Audi umbrella. 
The hamper was a bribe to get you to give a good response to their customer service questionnaire, it even had the questions and "suggested" answer printed on the box. The cable I think everyone gets, full tank was a bonus and I asked for the umbrella.


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Yes you are right lets not beat him up about it. Oh and yeah everyone gets a cable, drink, flowers, or chow's and I got the umbrella too. If you buy from the Sytner group this is all standard stuff!


----------



## DOD00 (Jul 23, 2015)

Yep I got umbrella, business case, boot divider, rubber mats, boot mat and set of deluxe mats ( with the TT on them) paint protection and full tank of fuel. Also large discount as it was the last car they needed to sell to make their quota for the year and apparently the only TTS in Ireland? Don't know if I believe the only TTS in Ireland but if anyone else has one in ROI I'd love to know. D


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

I got no discount and no goodies so in essence I lost my VAT Free benefits straight away!


----------



## MHOP80 (Jun 8, 2016)

EvilTed said:


> stumardy said:
> 
> 
> > MHOP80 said:
> ...


Thanks for your comments EvilTed. At the end of the day I feel very lucky to own such a machine so things like cables, champagne and chocolates are a nice touch but don't mean all that much to me. Perhaps I should have pushed for a further discount in addition to the £4k deposit contribution though. I'll know better next time and won't be taking prisoners!

Let's see if I get anything tomorrow when I collect her


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Don't worry MHOP80 everybody learns something from forums like this. Enjoy the car and the delivery process.
I've never really been too bothered about getting freebies. TBH I'd rather not have any chocs or fizz than be pressured into making insincere comments about a dealer.


----------



## Bluntiger (May 10, 2016)

Nothing like picking up a new car so have a wonderful day MHOP80. What is the spec of your new TT? And let us know how you get on.


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

I got lucky in that I stumbled into the Audi dealers in late December and there was a new stock car they wanted to sell which met my spec.

I got a £9000 discount (before VAT) which added up to around 26% off list price (I took Audi PCP finance which helped with the discount).

The delivery date slipped and at one point it sounded like they couldn't supply the car, despite me paying the deposit on it (it was at another dealer). As soon as they sensed that I might not be entirely happy to put "Excellent" on their feedback form they asked me if there was anything else they could do to make things right.

I asked for a set of rubber mats for the front (with it being winter an all) and they gave me an iPhone cable too. I wish I'd asked for the boot liner and cargo net as well, but I didn't think!

The funny thing is, despite me reminding the sales guy twice and telling him he was getting an "excellent" all round they never did send me the questionnaire!


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

MHOP80 said:


> Thanks for your comments EvilTed. At the end of the day I feel very lucky to own such a machine so things like cables, champagne and chocolates are a nice touch but don't mean all that much to me. Perhaps I should have pushed for a further discount in addition to the £4k deposit contribution though. I'll know better next time and won't be taking prisoners!
> 
> Let's see if I get anything tomorrow when I collect her


You are probably too excited to read this thread today but if you do here are my thoughts.
1) Don't be shy about stating that you didn't haggle for discount and so would expect them to have some room for freebies.
2) There are some good ideas for things that the dealers should have in stock in this thread. Think about - umbrellas, cargo net, boot liner, spare/premium mats
3) Servicing - can they offer you a free first service?
4) The Audi Pen - they'll have loads of these but in the glove compartment there is a clip for a specific Audi accessory pen. I'd recommend opening up the compartment and expressing huge surprise that there isn't a pen in the slot.
5) Point at pretty much anything in the showroom and ask "Do I get one of those?"

Good luck. The car is the real prize so if you walk away with that you've done well


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Excellent advise EvilTed. LOL at the "express surprise about no pen in the glove box".
Just wondering if I get an umbrella should I have ordered an autobox as its going to be difficult holding the umbrella while driving in the rain with the hood down. :lol:

@Blackhole128 - yes a cargo net that's a good idea and wouldn't cost them the earth. 
I shall take on board your tip about "mentioning"  that they will be wanting me to give excellent ratings if Audi CS ring me up.


----------



## MHOP80 (Jun 8, 2016)

Thanks everyone again for your advice. So, the big day is nearing the end. I collected it this morning and was expecting quite a few goodies..but hardly anything, just half a tank of petrol and two key rings that came with the keys. I did hint a few weeks ago that I wanted some free things thrown in and the dealer said he would, so it was a disappointment to receive very little, especially after reading some of the stories here. I should have read some of the posts earlier today as I might have been a bit cheekier, especially regarding the pen, mats, umbrella and cargo net. I was even pressured to give excellent feedback when the survey comes. I've never bought a brand new car before (only second hand bangers followed by a list of company cars) so I admit inexperience. As I said earlier I will be much better prepared next time.

Very pleased with the car though (see pic on show us your Mk 3 thread) and the dealer has fulfilled their part of the bargain by delivering it exactly on time, as per spec, no faults, good communication. So, technically, feedback I give them should be excellent..


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

MHOP80 said:


> Very pleased with the car though


That's all that matters. I'm guessing you already own a few pens.

Enjoy your new keyrings! :wink:


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

MHOP80 said:


> Very pleased with the car though


Echoing R_TTS, if you're pleased then that's all that matters.

Personally I'd love some freebies but all I really want is that keyring :lol:


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

5) Point at pretty much anything in the showroom and ask "Do I get one of those?"

Not sure that I agree entirely with the above point, my dealership seemed reluctant to let me have the receptionist :roll:

MHOP80 you may find if you trade in again next time at the same dealership they may offer you a loyalty bonus.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Matrix said:


> 5) Point at pretty much anything in the showroom and ask "Do I get one of those?"
> 
> Not sure that I agree entirely with the above point, my dealership seemed reluctant to let me have the receptionist :roll:
> 
> MHOP80 you may find if you trade in again next time at the same dealership they may offer you a loyalty bonus.


So that'll be 3 key rings then. 

PMSL at "have the receptionist".


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

ZephyR2 said:


> PMSL at "have the receptionist".


Ditto, depends on the dealer I presume though, and day you collect on the freebie.

Stunning young blond at local Audi one day, one who looked like my grannie the next time I went there, and a bloke on my last visit.

Depends what tickles your fancy really


----------



## mr gee (Apr 20, 2007)

I got this


----------



## Arbalest (Feb 27, 2015)

Mr Gee - Does it do anything or is it just an ornament? In which case what's that slot on the bonnet for?


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Arbalest said:


> Mr Gee - Does it do anything or is it just an ornament? In which case what's that slot on the bonnet for?


Its a mouse for your 'puter.


----------



## Arbalest (Feb 27, 2015)

Ah yes I see it now - well spotted!


----------



## skdotcom (May 19, 2004)

I picked my car up today and only had a tote bag and a water bottle as freebies 

Long story short, I've just had to undertake an 800 mile round trip in a day to pick my car up!
The dealer had not been organised in getting a transporter sorted, and with me getting fed up with my car being paid for butsitting 400 miles way on a forecourtr, i told them yesterday I was getting on a flight to pick it up today. They did cover the cost of my flight and refunded the transporter costs, plus I got a tank of petrol.

Still, after nagging for a few freebies as well, I did expect a bit more given the hassle I'd gone too to get the car.


----------



## adr1ch (Jun 13, 2016)

got mine today and had to be cheeky and ask.
event mentioned the receptionist crack from in here :lol: 
Managed to wangle a full tank of fuel and two dealership key rings, asked about a pen as someone suggested in here and because they didnt have any one was getting found and sent out ha! id say thats a fair result


----------



## MHOP80 (Jun 8, 2016)

Well done ADR. It looks like the moral of the story is you don't ask you don't get. I might send them a photo of my empty pen holder and ask them what is meant to be there and with any luck they'll send me one in the post.

Failing that I might have to just drop in whenever I drive past and help myself to free soft drinks and cappuccinos


----------

